# 1943 Murray Diamond frame...



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking for any info about this 1943 Murray. Was told that it was civilian issue of that year... Would really like to know what parts would be correct and original to this bike? I bought the frame and fork bare, all parts currently used are added and non original. Thanks.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 31, 2009)

The only info I have is in the Elgin/JC Higgins?Hawthorne book. It shows a 1943 catalog page with the two basic Elgin lightweight models. They have fenders, blackout sprocket and handlebars (probably hubs too, it's not clear from the illustrations). The sprocket is unique, and doesn't look like Murray, so I don't know. They do specify Torrington pedals, which might make it more likely a Westfield bike, since they owned Torrington. But the wartime bikes were all pretty similar, just basic transportation.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!

Might look for some rusty fenders...

The current sprocket is from a Schwinn phantom. I would really like to see what the original looked like?

I'm not really looking to restore this one, but wanted to learn as much as possible about what the original components would have been. What does the catalogue show about colors? This one seems to have been a dark brown/maroon originally... they wouldn't have offered and other colors, correct? That doesn't make sense with the war and all, that there would be other options. I'm quite surprised to hear that these had fenders.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 1, 2009)

did you get this bike from a kid in New Haven?


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Tom,

No, though I am curious as to why you ask. Did you have one that was stolen? This one was purchased from a forum member who rescued it from outside storage at Chestnut Hollow in PA.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 1, 2009)

i had the same frame in the same shape and was just curious if it was my old bike.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 4, 2009)

There was a fellow over at www.ratrodbikes.com who was selling some New Departure blackout hubs.


----------

